# how so you start to teach the "stay" command?



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

We have mastered Sit, and would now like to work on STAY....I have no idea where to start on this one. We are going to puppy classes but not until September, and I'd like to get a little head start if possible. 

I'd be grateful if you'd tell me what to do please


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

We started from the sit position.. When Lola was sitting nicely and looking at me I praised and treated her. Next step was holding the treat in front of her nose and telling her wait (you can use stay). Then when she is waiting nicely step closer to her say ok (to release her from waiting), give her the treat with praise. When She can do this step well start moving away from her after telling her to wait start with small distances then go further. Give her the release command ok then she should come to take the treat. You will eventually be able to do this without treats. It's been very useful.. Getting lead on, feeding time, getting in and out of car, jumping up.. It's good. Hope this helps. I'm sure others will have differing methods but we had this cracked very quickly. Good luck.. Also gwen bailey of puppy school has lots of good YouTube videos!


----------



## CarmensFosterMom (Aug 25, 2012)

Have them sit, then say "Stay" and hold your hand up in front of their face (as if you are saying stop with your hand), count to 3 in your head, then treat them and say "Good boy/girl." Repeat it over and over. Eventually you can add seconds, and then eventually you can take a step or two (eventually 20 steps!) back before giving them a treat. The key is doing it just a little bit at a time. If they can't do 3 seconds to start, try 2 if you have to!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks very much for the advice, we are going to practise when she is a bit more awake!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

We were taught to either aim for a long stay or a distance stay, but not both at the same time.

Long Stay, put Coco in the Sit position and take a step or away and say Stay. Count up to 5 (in your head) and move back to Coco, praise and reward. Gradually increase the counting time.

Distance Stay, as above, but this time step away and return. Praise and reward. Gradually step further away and return. Eventually you can add to this, by walking around them 360degrees. Not easy as they have a tendency to move.

If you want Coco to come to you from a Stay, the command needs to be different ie Wait followed by Come. Stay needs to be don't move and I will come back to you and Wait need to be Wait until I call for you.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> We were taught to either aim for a long stay or a distance stay, but not both at the same time.
> 
> Long Stay, put Coco in the Sit position and take a step or away and say Stay. Count up to 5 (in your head) and move back to Coco, praise and reward. Gradually increase the counting time.
> 
> ...


Beautifully put Julie. I think you're in the wrong career, you'd make a good dog trainer . 

Your description of Long stay is exactly what we were taught at puppy class and the method Ive always used.


----------



## CarmensFosterMom (Aug 25, 2012)

We also use "wait" for if you are going to call them to you out of stay, and stay for if they are supposed to stay there until you come back.


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Karen, do you know if the club you go to will be working towards the Kennel Club Good Citizen training scheme? I only ask because ours is and they use different words to those I would potentially use if I were doing it myself- they say we can use our own words but when they always say their words you end up using those! Examples would be "with me" rather than "heel" or "close" and as Julie has said, different meanings for "wait" and "stay". I'm just thinking you could find it tricky if you get things working with using (for example) "wait" for stay and then find that they teach it as "stay" and everyone in the class is saying "stay" with you on your own saying "wait". I got myself in this muddle for a bit and ended up using both words for both instances, Willow is very bad at stays!! Also, if it is the Kennel Club Good Citizen scheme, there is loads of info on their website about what is required for each test which you could find useful for practice before you start! Sorry this has ended up a bit long!!


----------



## Jennie (Aug 13, 2012)

Our trainer encouraged us to do this command at meal time. Daisy will now sit or go into a down position for 15-20 seconds before putting her dish down. It sure beats the early days when she'd attack my leg! I am starting to use it in other situations, but it worked for us as a start.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

At puppy training we were told to step sideways whilst pup sat still as opposed to backing away. It was quite good as they did not have the urge to follow you we stepped to the left then right until we got at least a 30 second 'stay' worked for us so all I need to do now is keep it up!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Great advice everyone, thanks.

Laura, I'm not sure what the class does, but now you've said that i'm going to give them a ring to find out so I can use the same words, I'd have never have thought of that, thanks.

Jennie, that is what we've been doing, we make Coco sit nicely and wait a for just a few seconds before we put her food down, so I suppose she is starting already.


----------

